# Blu-ray Disc Association says Dish, DirecTV Misleading Customers



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

"Underlining the conclusion that all high-definition television formats are not created equal, the Blu-ray Disc Association is insisting that the Dish and DirecTV home-satellite services are misleading customers when they claim that they deliver HD-quality pictures and sound equal to Blu-ray's."

More here: http://www.imdb.com/news/ni0564270/


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't remember ever seeing any press release from DIRECTV claiming they had Blu-Ray quality. If anything it is a sin of omission; by claiming 1080p, they invite comparisons to Blu-Ray but do not explicitly note the differences in bitrates. 

That, my friends, is marketing.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

As Stuart noted, it's all Marketing .. The exact quote by DIRECTV is:

"... later this year, DIRECTV will begin offering movies in 1080p, the highest resolution format available for HD video enthusiasts and the same format used by Blu-Ray HD DVDs."

Press Release

Blu-Ray uses the term "equal" and DIRECTV uses the term "same format." .. In any event, DIRECTV does not claim to have the same PQ as Blu-Ray.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Ya beat me to it.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

I would expect a response like that. They are simply trying to defend their $30 disks and $400 players.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> "Underlining the conclusion that all high-definition television formats are not created equal, the Blu-ray Disc Association is insisting that the Dish and DirecTV home-satellite services are misleading customers when they claim that they deliver HD-quality pictures and *sound* equal to Blu-ray's."


i don't think either company has said a word about the sound. at least, nothing i've read has.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Will that be 60 complete 1080p images per second from the satellite services? What does Blu-ray provide?

--- CHAS


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This is very much a Pot vs Kettle situation, considering that Blu ray is defined rather well technically if you read the specs... but the marketing for Blu ray implies and entices viewers with things they may or may not get.

Not all Blu rays are the same quality encode, nor do they all include the best audio, nor are they all encoded at the highest possible bitrate.

So neither side here can claim innocence when it comes to marketing spin.


----------



## xxplayactionxx (Sep 25, 2008)

HDMe, exactly. At least DTV has a good picture quality as opposed to comcrap. I wonder what compcraps marketing liars will claim.


----------

